
Ask HN: is Django Authentication Complex? - sheun
Is it me or is Authentication hard to customize in Django?
======
croh
now m sure many people will say no but imo YES it is hard to customize.
problem i faced with django is, if you go with defaults, it is pretty easy.
but once you start customizing, you end up overriding lot of methods. so much
DRY & magic. you can't code without api doc. for some people it may work but i
don't like magic at all. i have seen lot of bad django code in production.
people just copy paste from stack over flow without understanding and make
requirement work.

And this is why amigo you should try Flask. Its simplicity will blow your
mind.

~~~
sheun
Thanks I'll check it out

